# New Canon Pixma MG5655 gives error 6910



## Ymke_1988 (Dec 28, 2014)

hi,

I bought a new all in one printer yesterday. During installation, everything went ok. Installing the cd on my laptop, my printer gives errorcode 6910. 
A printer default happened.
1. stop all printing tasks and turn the device off.
2. turn the device back on. If the problem continues, contact helpdeskservices.

I tried that multiple times. Even de-installed the program om my laptop multiple times. It doesnt work.


Btw: it is wireless installed (usb didnt work either)

the on/off button and the alarmbutton keep blinking


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's new, return it.

The software/drivers installed on the computer are not going to cause a hardware fault/error code on the printer. There is a hardware fault with the printer. It needs to be serviced.


----------



## akindrum33 (Sep 26, 2016)

JimE said:


> It's new, return it.
> 
> The software/drivers installed on the computer are not going to cause a hardware fault/error code on the printer. There is a hardware fault with the printer. It needs to be serviced.


I actually had the exact same problem. I can confirm it is not a hardware malfunction. The printer was functioning until I installed the cd onto my computer. Then error 6910 began being displayed.

I would really like to get this computer operational. Is there anyone who knows the solution?


----------

